# Ford 601 fuel line replacement



## Gary D. Bennett (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi all,

My wife and I love our 601 Workmaster, used mostly to mow 3 acres. But if you park it and leave the fuel shut off open too long, it seems to flood the carb and makes starting difficult (otherwise it starts at a touch of the ignition). The shut off valve is worn, so you have to use a screwdriver to get it closed.

Is there a compelling reason to stay with a steel fuel line? Could I use a flexible fuel line and barbed fittings? If yes, then I'd add a more modern, and more accessible shut off valve.

Lastly, does anyone know the fitting size at each end?

Thanks much from Princeton, Alabama.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I always assumed Ford used steel fuel lines for safety reasons.
Think about what would happen if a branch or some such caught your rubber fuel line and spewed gas all over that hot exhaust manifold. The results would not be pretty. I would have no qualms about installing a better shut-off valve. But I would do it right and use no rubber or non metal connections if I did.


----------

